

Made in America: a look inside Motorola's Moto X factory - turing
http://theverge.com/2013/9/11/4717796/made-in-america-a-look-inside-motorolas-moto-x-factory

======
lutusp
There's something strange about this factory description/photos, and it's
what's missing -- any role for automated assembly. Imagine a workforce of 2500
people, and not one robot.

That might be more a commentary on the present state of robot technology.
Final assembly may not be practical to automate ... yet.

